# Short Documentary of the Muslim Hajj



## Michael (Mar 3, 2010)

This isn't done from a Christian perspective but it is an interesting watch. Haunting at times...

Mecca Diaries Part 1 | VBS Newsroom | VBS.TV

Mecca Diaries Part 2 | VBS Newsroom | VBS.TV


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 3, 2010)

It is truly sad to see these people put through these futile tasks in order to supposedly earn forgiveness.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 3, 2010)

Fascinating to watch. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2010)

very cool! makes me wonder how we can reach these people...


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 4, 2010)

If it makes you wonder how to bless these people, PM me. Friends are actively recruiting!


----------

